# Will they run away?



## secuono (Feb 5, 2013)

How likely is it that three 30+ pound, 6-7mo potbelly pigs will find a hole and run away? 
Or will they only do that if chased?
It's 5 acres of field fencing, some areas are not flush with the ground, because we live in between some small mountains. 
Since they were in the same area for 5mo, would they try to come back to the same area. 
Hot wire does not work on these pigs. 
I just want to get them onto some fresh, clean ground, but don't really have the fencing to make separate pens yet. 
When they've escaped before, they would just wander around the critter yard and try to get back into their pen. Only time one went out the critter yard is when I was trying to shoo them back in and the female bolted through the hot wire...Chased her back through the hot wire and back into the pen.


----------



## cat1994 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I doubt they would run away fare anyways I mean they get feed there right so they will stay close to where the food comes form I would think anyways can you put something in the gaps? Like idk chicken wire or something? Just so its not a wide open hole so they cant put their head through it easily?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I would be more worries about predators getting them if they escaped & by that I mean anything from humans to coyotes!

Hopefully they'll stay put for you. 

Liz


----------

